# Martial Arts or Self defense classes...



## M.L. Joynes (Aug 14, 2005)

Do any of you have any experience from either of these? I wondered about taking some classes so if I needed to, I could defend myself. 
Any one think it could help with confidence? Like, when I see others who look and act tough and they have a commanding presence, people seem to respect them. I wondered if I knew some fighting tecniques, would it help me to convey that "don't mess with me" impression when people look at me.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

What do you want to defend yourself against? What's the scenario in mind? BTW I wouldn't recommend either, as they're usually a colossal waste of money. I took martial arts for about 2 1/2 years (tae kwon do and aikido). Some other martial arts are only marginally better, and self-defence classes are probably marginally better still. But I really don't think they help much with self-defense. Just buy yourself a $15 can of pepper spray.



> Any one think it could help with confidence?


Maybe. But I suspect that a good bit of therapy and maybe some training on assertiveness would be a lot better. If anything, I _personally _came out of the experience even less confident and more insecure.

If you really do want to take some sort of class I would recommend a self-defense class offered by perhaps a local police station, because they tend to know crimes the best, and also understand the legal side of things much better.


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

I've taken karate classes while growing up and they were ok, but the thing about karate is it's boring, so I kept dropping out. One thing about martial arts classes is they'll probably send you off to competitions, which can be great, but when my SA was at it's worst in my early teens it was pretty scary.
I've been thinking of once again taking up some other more fun form of martial art, I disagree that they're useless. It's true that street fights are very different, but it keeps you in shape, builds reflexes, muscle memory, confidence and all that.
But who knows, maybe self defense classes are better for what you want...


----------



## M.L. Joynes (Aug 14, 2005)

Man, thanks for all of your useful advice. I'm calling around to different locations to see about self-defense classes. I want to be prepared in case something ever does happen.
Caedmon, where would you suggest getting training on assertiveness? I've never heard of classes like this. But, it sounds effective. ]
Are there actual places where you can learn how to street fight effectively or is this basic instinct stuff?
So, do you think Martial arts moves could or couldn't practically help in street fighting or self defense?
I'm not looking to pick fights with people, I just want to stand up for myself and feel prepared if I ever encounter trouble.


----------



## M.L. Joynes (Aug 14, 2005)

Ok, I just spoke with one Martial Arts studio that has a class called Chi-lin. The lady I spoke to said it was the best one for self-defense. They also offered Jiujitzu and Filipino Arnis weoponry class. Is anyone familiar with any of these? 
I am going to watch the class Wed. evening to see what it is like. 
I hope its what I'm looking for.


----------



## Forgotten Hopes (Jan 5, 2006)

I used to do Judo for many years and was close to my black belt, but I quit. My confidence towards the end turned to crap and I didn't think my Judo was as good anymore. I guess I needed a break. I have recently gotten interested in it again and I hope to go back or perhaps do Brazilian Jiu Jitsu. I'm more interested in grappling and thats what those two are.


----------



## Andrea (Sep 1, 2004)

I think martial arts would be very good for you. It has been for me. I sorry to hear that alot of you have had bad experiences with martial arts. There are definatly alot of bad schools out there and I am lucky to have found one that is good. My school focuses on helping you grow as a person as well as giving you self defense skills that in my opinion are very good and based on reality, unlike some martial arts that focus on doing forms or compatition. And I not saying those arts are bad or anything, I belive that all martial arts have something to offer. 
Andrea


----------



## Frankie Mac (Aug 29, 2004)

I did take some Tae Kwon Do as a kid. To make a long story short, after I started taking classes I got into fights with a lot of kids and I always won. Then again when I started beating up the boys, they just curled up in a ball and screamed for the duty (I wasn't a bully, just a modern day Scout Finch). 

As for martial arts for self defense. I know it can work if you apply it right. Real world fights are usually random, but in martial arts you gain strength, find out what spot hurts most and hit that spot as quickly and strongly as possible. In most fights I've been in, the guys don't block, making it easy for me to get him good in a pressure point or somewhere.


----------



## M.L. Joynes (Aug 14, 2005)

I am very interested in getting into this Chi-lin self defense class. I went to watch it and it was neat how the students did all these moves- they blocked kicks and punches and gained control over the situations. It seems very practical to use in any real life encounters. I'm just going to check out a few other options before I decide to commit to this course. I might look into Judo too offered through the rec. center. 
Thanks Forgotten hope, Andrea and Nomad for your advice. I do think it would help me. I may have to ask you guys some other stuff about this in the future. I look forward to your replies.

Have a great day!


----------



## M.L. Joynes (Aug 14, 2005)

I am very interested in getting into this Chi-lin self defense class. I went to watch it and it was neat how the students did all these moves- they blocked kicks and punches and gained control over the situations. It seems very practical to use in any real life encounters. I'm just going to check out a few other options before I decide to commit to this course. I might look into Judo too offered through the rec. center. 
Thanks Forgotten hope, Andrea and Nomad for your advice. I do think it would help me. I may have to ask you guys some other stuff about this in the future. I look forward to your replies.

Have a great day!


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

if you are worried about attacks from someone hire a body guard.

Do martial arts for fun and exercise. Don't expect to be an invincible fighting machine after 3 lessons.

I do judo and it is fun. It will test the limits of your lungs. BJJ is great too. It is an off shoot of judo. Same as judo but lots and lots of rolling around on the ground while judo is like tripping and hip throwing.


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

Forgotten Hopes said:


> I have recently gotten interested in it again and I hope to go back or perhaps do Brazilian Jiu Jitsu. I'm more interested in grappling and thats what those two are.


Near where you live there are lots of great BJJ teachers! Marcus Soares, Denis Kang (famed MMA fighter), and also Stephan Keastings.

http://grapplingarts.com

http://deniskang.com


----------



## naomi (Oct 30, 2005)

Try to google self defence. I found a website a while ago, that explained there are several different levels of protecting yourself. I can't remember the url but it had tons of info. The guy that runs the site gives seminars and classes sometimes. Also try reading "The Gift of Fear" by Gavin DeBecker.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Anybody know of any type of martial arts where you get to spar right away? I think along with developing your technique, you need to spar to build up your confidence.


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

I'll start by saying that I think martial arts is a great way to build self-confidence. My younger bro has been training as a kickboxer (amoungst other diciplines) for almost 10 years and my guess is he would not of accomplished HALF of what he has if it wasn't for his training and the traits it has imparted in him.

How long it takes you to get to the point where you can spar other people is purely dependant on the school you choose not the type of martial art. Some joints will let you spar right away while others don't let you spar at all for legal reasons, ie you hurt yourself and try to sue them. 

I am very keen to start training again myself actually...hmm.


----------



## Andrea (Sep 1, 2004)

*sparring*

Why are you looking to spar right away? I definatly think that sparring helps build up confidence, but I feel that you should at least spend some time learning the basics and different techniques and how to apply them before you start sparring. I know that if I started sparring before I felt confident in applying the techniques in a controlled situation (like kata) I probably woul have quit, because I had no self confidence when I started and failing would have lowered my self esteem even more.

Andrea


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

ksg said:


> if you are worried about attacks from someone hire a body guard.
> 
> Do martial arts for fun and exercise.


Very well said. Do it when it's fun. If it's not fun, don't do it. That's pretty easy to remember as a rule I think.

You'll never use any of this stuff in a street fight. Well, there is a tiny chance you will. But probably not. If you are worried about people hurting you, you may want to reconsider some of your life circumstances (maybe move to a better neighborhood, or avoid rowdy bars). If you are worried about being walked all over, you may want to find a therapist in your area who does Interpersonal Therapy (a type of therapy that is focused on improving your ability to deal with people). If you want to fight with people, you might want to skip the therapist and see a psychiatrist first.

In real-life situations, what goes into the outcomes are multifactorial. It's not just training, it's size, aggressiveness, strength, timing, weapons, props, etc. Life gets in the way. In real life people don't maintain a nice little sparring distance and back off after a while like they do for MA's involving kicks and punches. In real life, you don't always get to deal with one guy on a nice flat surface wrestling around and no one else comes to kick you in the ribs.

Shoot, in real life your attacker may come at you with a 1" chain around your neck. Or a knife. Or a gun. Just me, but that's not worth it - not worth my life anyway, they can have my wallet or whatever. And if it's a bully or a barfight, I just walk away. Maybe it's better to swallow your pride and just say uncle in those situations. Carry a $10 can of mace if you're really worried. There, I just saved you hundreds of dollars.



> I do judo and it is fun. It will test the limits of your lungs. BJJ is great too. It is an off shoot of judo. Same as judo but lots and lots of rolling around on the ground while judo is like tripping and hip throwing.


If I were to go back I'd want to do judo. 

Let's see, sparring.... well in tae kwon do they often spar pretty fast, too fast IMO. I was in a very traditional school (ITF) that emphasized forms and drillwork, but the ones associated with the WTF often spar after only 2 months. TKD is extremely good exercise. If nothing else TKD tends to be very fun and more laid back, which I think is a good thing. Most schools take themselves WAY too seriously. Mine did, it was yucky. Everyone midlevel and above thought they were hot ****. Really, if you don't see anyone laugh during practice, I would run away.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

My Achilles Heel said:


> I'd go with Self Defense classes. A lot of martial arts (i am not saying all) are in controlled circumstances and are of no real value in real life. In a street fight, there are no rules. Survival (or not getting hurt) is your goal.


To be honest if the self defense classes aren't much better from what I've seen. Kick to the balls, scratch eyes...you'd be better to just carry mace or another weapon for self defense...

It might help with confidence though.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Forgotten Hopes said:


> I used to do Judo for many years and was close to my black belt, but I quit. My confidence towards the end turned to crap and I didn't think my Judo was as good anymore. I guess I needed a break. I have recently gotten interested in it again and I hope to go back or perhaps do Brazilian Jiu Jitsu. I'm more interested in grappling and thats what those two are.


BJJ wouldn't be bad for self defense, some great subs but won't do much for you if you are being attacked from the standing position, but they say 90% of the fights go to the ground. Maybe take some boxing classes to supplement the grappling so you have at least a basis for striking.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2006)

If your interested in taking Karate, try reading "The Complete Idiot's Guide to Karate." I'm not taking any classes at the moment but I wanted to do some research on it before I start any classes.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

I want to take Krav Maga lessons, my co-worker mentioned that there's a class around where I live...but it costs around a hundred bucks a month, which I can't afford right now. I'm really interested in it though, a friend of mine said it's the most effective self-defense art one can use in terms of real life situations.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't really see the distiction. Martial arts ARE for self defense. Real martial arts that is. Although judo is regarded as a sport by many it is good for self defense. For one thing it is really "hands-on". Together with any striking art you feel comfortable with it would stand you in good stead. If a class is adverised as "Self Defense" I would want to know what the instructors background is. Good martial arts conditions your reflexes so that you react instinctively and is less concerned with individual techniques.


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

M.L. Joynes said:


> Do any of you have any experience from either of these? I wondered about taking some classes so if I needed to, I could defend myself.
> Any one think it could help with confidence? Like, when I see others who look and act tough and they have a commanding presence, people seem to respect them. I wondered if I knew some fighting tecniques, would it help me to convey that "don't mess with me" impression when people look at me.


hmm.... the best fighters I know who actually fight, don't try to act tough. Take it from a guy who's teacher was taught by the bruce.

as for confidence, you can develop that by taking command in anything you do. Not by martial arts.


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

jonny neurotic said:


> I don't really see the distiction. Martial arts ARE for self defense. Real martial arts that is. Although judo is regarded as a sport by many it is good for self defense. For one thing it is really "hands-on". Together with any striking art you feel comfortable with it would stand you in good stead. If a class is adverised as "Self Defense" I would want to know what the instructors background is. Good martial arts conditions your reflexes so that you react instinctively and is less concerned with individual techniques.


most traditional MA is marketed towards self-defense, but I'd bet you fine it's more about diserpline.

Boxing, muay thai, wrestling, jujitsu, kick-boxing, eskrima, kenpo are some of the arts I studied for a bit. Didn't get to in to any of them, but for defense learning ground work, stand up and weapons training is the best idea.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

guppy88 said:


> most traditional MA is marketed towards self-defense, but I'd bet you fine it's more about diserpline.
> 
> Boxing, muay thai, wrestling, jujitsu, kick-boxing, eskrima, kenpo are some of the arts I studied for a bit. Didn't get to in to any of them, but for defense learning ground work, stand up and weapons training is the best idea.


Yeah, ground work is often dismissed by people who say that it is not a good idea to be rolling around in the street, but the point is that if you should find yourself rolling around in the street then that skill could mean the difference between life and death.

I havn't done any weapons training but I have done ju jitsu in the past for a few years. Havn't been there for a while though. Loved the ground work. My favourite is chokes. I always go for them rather than arm bars or such.

I'd like to try eskrima or something similar for the weapons training. I am trying out some southern mantis form work at home thanks to youtube. It looks promising as a good self defence art and would blend nicely with the ju jitsu...


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

jonny neurotic said:


> Yeah, ground work is often dismissed by people who say that it is not a good idea to be rolling around in the street, but the point is that if you should find yourself rolling around in the street then that skill could mean the difference between life and death.
> 
> I havn't done any weapons training but I have done ju jitsu in the past for a few years. Havn't been there for a while though. Loved the ground work. My favourite is chokes. I always go for them rather than arm bars or such.
> 
> I'd like to try eskrima or something similar for the weapons training. I am trying out some southern mantis form work at home thanks to youtube. It looks promising as a good self defence art and would blend nicely with the ju jitsu...


Well it all depends on who you're fighting and what you're good at. If you're a wrestler go ground, if you're a boxer stay on your feet. It's best to know both though because you might be on the ground so you want to handle yourself so you can get back up. common sense really. I'd say standing up is much quicker.

Chokes are nice but it's hard to really get someone in a choke hold when you're on the ground if he's a decent fighter.


----------

